
How to Scale Yourself and Get More Done Than You Thought Possible - OWaz
https://zapier.com/blog/scale-yourself-scott-hanselman/
======
robinhoode
> So what should I do to multiply these keystrokes given that there is a
> finite number of those keystrokes left in my hands? I write a blog post and
> I mail him the link. Then after I'm dead, my keystrokes multiple—every time
> I get a page view that's 5,000 keystrokes that I did not have to type.

I don't see how I can apply this to my daily life.

I've managed to whittle down most email to a few short sentences, but I can
think of plenty of examples where I've written up intricate math notes and
made them into blog posts that never got any page views because they were so
hyper-specific.

~~~
natdempk
Its just an investment that may pay off in time in the future. Say you need to
explain how to do something to a friend, if you write it up and keep it
somewhere you should never need to type out that same explanation again if you
other friend needs it at any point in the future. For a bunch of stuff its
useless, but for setting up systems, giving similar advice on a subject to
multiple people, or teaching a concept it seems like a solid plan. Even if you
just keep it in a text file and the public doesn't see it, it still saves you
time.

------
themodelplumber
Back in 1995 I went on a Boy Scout camping trip with a couple of scout leaders
who were absolutely addicted to Steven R. Covey and who knows how many other
self-help books. One of the leaders was a surgeon; the other, a business
leader.

As we listened to them giggling and comparing Covey notes in their tent late
into the night, we started to make up our own special set of jokes about
synergizing and win-win situations.

Today, I think there really is something to all that Covey stuff. But I try to
remember that not everyone around me really gives a care, and they still seem
to get things done just fine.

------
josefresco
If somebody shows me that 2x2 grid of important and urgent, important but not
urgent, not important and urgent and not important but not urgent...I'm going
to scream.

Seriously folks, it take more than a few analogies, funny images, memorable
anecdotes and catchy business phrases to change fundamentally how I work and
how my job/career effects my life.

~~~
Ma8ee
Maybe not you, but many people, never think about the distinction between
urgent and important, and for them that grid might be an epiphany.

Of course the people who make a living of giving talks and writing books about
productivity manages to do just that by wrap it in some easily digested
anecdotes and phrases. That doesn't mean that there isn't anything to learn.
E.g. GTD have increased my productivity enormously, and most importantly
taught me to not be stressed out about everything I need to do.

------
cratermoon
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/why-being-too-busy-
ma...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/why-being-too-busy-makes-us-
feel-so-good/2014/03/14/c098f6c8-9e81-11e3-a050-dc3322a94fa7_story.html)

